# keeping your powder dry



## florida boy (Jul 18, 2019)

what do yall guys do to keep your gun dry while hunting in the rain or damp air?


----------



## frankwright (Jul 18, 2019)

Inline and sidelock I cover the muzzle with electrical tape to keep any water out.
Hunting with sidelock I do everything I can to keep nipple area dry. I tuck it under my coat when sitting or wrap it with a piece of tarp wrapped around it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2019)

I keep the lock under my arm and the barrel tilted down.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 18, 2019)

Balloon on the end of the barrel. I keep one in the patch box. A real loose piece of celefane over the hammer and nipple. I try not to hunt in the rain tho, unless I’m on a good un that needs to die quick like


----------



## florida boy (Jul 18, 2019)

Dumb question but do you remove the balloon before shooting ? I have heard of people using tape


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 19, 2019)

florida boy said:


> Dumb question but do you remove the balloon before shooting ? I have heard of people using tape


Nope, the shot will push it off and it won't affect the accuracy one bit.


----------



## SASS249 (Jul 19, 2019)

I use a flintlock.  Thin bead of grease around the pan, lower the frizzen and you have a pretty waterproof seal,  Do need to seal around frizzen and barrel.  This will work but usually I just stick a feather in the touchhole, close the frizzen, keep the rifle as Nic said under my arm or coat withe barrel pointed down.  Only takes a second to prime and shoot.

However, hunting in the rain is not my favorite thing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 19, 2019)

Damp air, nothing. If you have a rifle that damp air will affect your charge, you need a new rifle. Ditto if you need to put anything over the end of the barrel. I have never had any issues with dampness, really. I have hunted all day in the hard rain with a caplock many times, and never had it fail to fire. And I don't put any crap over the end of my barrel or such. Like Nic said, keep the barrel pointed down and the lock/breech under your arm. I don't like hunting in the rain with a flintlock. I have had a few misfires with those. But, if it isnt pouring, the keep it under your arm works too. I don't see how it could be an issue with an inline unless it's built awful shoddy.


----------



## JoPa (Jul 20, 2019)

I cut the fingers off a latex glove, slip one over the barrel, keep the rest in my pack.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 20, 2019)

Most years I hunt with a flintlock rifle 95% of deer season as I have done for over 40 years. In all kinds of weather. But now, if rains in the forcast I take a centerfire.


----------



## florida boy (Jul 30, 2019)

I sure appreciate the info guys ! I will be hunting in colorado for 9 days and storms blow up on the mountain sometimes . I finally drew the tag i wanted this year and surely dont want to take the chance on a missfire .


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 30, 2019)

If you have a sling on your muzzle loader, sooner or later you will point the muzzle straight up. Especially if your out west where they hike way back in. A .99 cent pack of balloons is pretty cheap insurance against moisture. Watch any WWII documentary where our boys took the beaches and notice what they have over their muzzles . And thems center fire rifles. Good luck with your hunt and take some pictures for us, that's one place I've always wanted to see.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 30, 2019)

I wonder what sort of balloon or tape all my CSA ancestors used when it was raining during the War?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 30, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> I wonder what sort of balloon or tape all my CSA ancestors used when it was raining during the War?


Wax maybe.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 30, 2019)

One thing to keep in mind - don't keep your rifle in a nice warm cabin, camper or tent and then take it straight out into the cold when the muzzle is sealed with tape or a baloon.  You'll get condensation in your barrel.  Just leave it in the truck overnight so the temp stays constant.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 30, 2019)

They did fashion a nipple cover by carving up lead balls to cover the hole then let the hammer down on top.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> They did fashion a nipple cover by carving up lead balls to cover the hole then let the hammer down on top.




Earlier than that the frontiersmen and longhunters would skin out the knee from the hind leg of a calf, elk, or young bison, dry it, cut it to length, add a bone or antler closure pin, grease it good, and use it as a lock cover.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 30, 2019)

Cool. I didn't know that.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 31, 2019)

They called it a "Cows Knee". I know what you're thinking but your wrong, that's what they called it. I have one I keep greased with a waterproof boot dressing. Mine is made for a left hand lock and has 2 long leather thongs that wrap around the lock area and ties tight.
I also use a hammer stall which covers the frizzen. And yes, some people call this a "frizzen cover".


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Aug 5, 2019)

I cover the whole lock with a leather “cows knee”.  Greese up the cows knee with something like Montana pitch blend and it will shed rain nicely.

With a flintlock on wet days you need to pay a lot of attention to your priming powder in the pan and change it out lot- it can absoard moisture easy and turn to black soup if not tended to.

If your gonna be carrying a flint lock or cap lock shoot it out at the end of the day on rainy days , clean it up ,and load a new charge.

In lines loaded with black powder stubstites and a 209 primer can handle a lot of wet weather


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 6, 2019)

I have made easy slip off covers for me and my friends for our muzzle loaders and sharps rifles I made some from oil skin and some from rubberized canvas they are quick and easy to get off and don't make any noise


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 8, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Damp air, nothing. If you have a rifle that damp air will affect your charge, you need a new rifle. Ditto if you need to put anything over the end of the barrel. I have never had any issues with dampness, really. I have hunted all day in the hard rain with a caplock many times, and never had it fail to fire. And I don't put any crap over the end of my barrel or such. Like Nic said, keep the barrel pointed down and the lock/breech under your arm. I don't like hunting in the rain with a flintlock. I have had a few misfires with those. But, if it isnt pouring, the keep it under your arm works too. I don't see how it could be an issue with an inline unless it's built awful shoddy.



I've only had one misfire that I remember, and I remember it very well cause it was on a strong buck 3 or 4 years back in the last minute of daylight on the last day of a bunch of days before we had to pack up and head back to MO.  Shot sounded like a match being struck.

Only thing I can remember that may have caused it to be wet is the day before we had a massive dew and I was in a blind at daylight with my smoker leaned against the blind. I remember moving my gun because it was getting so wet from dew coming off the top of the blind.

All that being said, I've kept a piece of black tape across my barrel when calling for bad weather ever since I first picked up a ML.  We didnt have bad weather that week lol


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 24, 2019)

I have a Winchester X 150.....50 cal. It is bolt action and collects moisture . Also scope installed so I have a time keeping rain out. Any suggestions


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 25, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> I have a Winchester X 150.....50 cal. It is bolt action and collects moisture . Also scope installed so I have a time keeping rain out. Any suggestionsView attachment 980885



Yes, sell the inline and get a good caplock to start with. Then after you master the caplock get a good flintlock and master that. Then you will enjoy muzzle loading much more than you do now.
You will be free of that moisture attracting bolt action and the scope that keeps beading up with water and covered by fog.
When it rains load your rifle in a dry place, then place a cap over the nipple tightly, squeeze it to tighten it up, then place a small piece of rubber you cut off a bicycle tire over the cap and gently let the hammer down on the rubber. If a shot presents itself raise the hammer and remove the rubber and take your shot.
In addition you can cover the muzzle with tape. 
When you clean your gun instead of putting oil on the barrel put a couple of heavy coats of wax on both the metal and the wood. Wax will protect your gun better than oil and when you come in from hunting take a clean cloth and buff out the fingerprints and your metal will be rust free. I wax all the guns I hunt with including the 2 flintlocks I built.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Aug 25, 2019)

Darkhorse said:


> Yes, sell the inline and get a good caplock to start with. Then after you master the caplock get a good flintlock and master that. Then you will enjoy muzzle loading much more than you do now.
> You will be free of that moisture attracting bolt action and the scope that keeps beading up with water and covered by fog.
> When it rains load your rifle in a dry place, then place a cap over the nipple tightly, squeeze it to tighten it up, then place a small piece of rubber you cut off a bicycle tire over the cap and gently let the hammer down on the rubber. If a shot presents itself raise the hammer and remove the rubber and take your shot.
> In addition you can cover the muzzle with tape.
> When you clean your gun instead of putting oil on the barrel put a couple of heavy coats of wax on both the metal and the wood. Wax will protect your gun better than oil and when you come in from hunting take a clean cloth and buff out the fingerprints and your metal will be rust free. I wax all the guns I hunt with including the 2 flintlocks I built.


I found a deal on a Traditions Pursuit LT..... break open breach.   Is taped for sights and has rail for scope....75 bucks. Looks very clean


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 25, 2019)

Wayne, I’ve carried my CVA Optima Elite in wet/rainy weather and never had an issue with moisture. My buddy has the CVA Wolf and his has served him well also. I like the way they lock up solid. Never used a balloon for the barrel, although I know guys who swear by it.


----------



## florida boy (Sep 27, 2019)

The muzzleloader hunt was a success


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 27, 2019)

Congratulations ! Man that's great ! I'll bet you made some serious memories on those hunts !


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2019)

florida boy said:


> The muzzleloader hunt was a success



Good stuff!


----------



## Gbr5pb (Sep 27, 2019)

What is this rain thing y’all speak of?


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Sep 27, 2019)

I have a leather frizzen cover that does a good job keeping the powder in the pan dry. I used to cover the muzzle with a piece of rubber like a tiny condom (I forget where I bought those) but discovered a tiny piece of Saran Wrap and a rubber band was more effective on my .50 flintlock. Only one misfire ever from wet powder in the frizzen, and that was my fault for thinking I could pull the cover, shoulder the rifle, cock, aim and fire in a hard rain without any water getting in the pan - dumb move, but the deer wasn't bothered at all and he wandered off long before the rain let up!

I have also hunted (not recently) with a modern build Model 1853 Enfield percussion. I put soft wax around the outside of the nipple to prevent leaks on one end and a wooden plug (with a big red bump on the top so I can see that I still have to pull the plug before I shoot it out) in the muzzle. Never had a misfire from wet powder.


----------

